# المنتدى قسم الكمبيوتر والإنترنت و ملحقاتهم قسم طلبات البرامج واستفسارات الكمبيوتر والانترنت شروحات :  معلومات عن انترنت الاقمار الصناعية

## mohamed73

إن مصطلح إنترنت الأقمار الصناعية يعني  القدرة على نقل واستقبال البيانات من خلال طبق صغير صناعي مثبت على الأرض ،  والتواصل مع قمر صناعي مستقر يدور حول كوكب الأرض ، حيث ينقل ويستقبل  القمر الصناعي المداري حول الكوكب معلوماته إلى موقع على الأرض يسمى مركز  عمليات الشبكة ، والذي يكون بدوره متصل بالإنترنت أو بشبكة خاصة ، وبالتالي  فإن جميع الاتصالات التي تتم من الطبق الصناعي الصغير إلى القمر الصناعي  المداري سوف تتدفق وتنطلق عبر مركز عمليات الشبكة قبل أن تتصل بالإنترنت .*كيفية عمل انترنت الأقمار الصناعية*بمجرد  اتصالك بكل شيء ، سيرسل مركز عمليات الشبكة إشارة الإنترنت إلى الطبق في  الفضاء ثم يقوم بإرسالها إليك مرة أخرى ، وفي كل مرة تقوم فيها على سبيل  المثال بفتح صفحة جديدة أو تنزيل أو إرسال بريد إلكتروني سواء عبر هوتميل أو اوت لوك  أو غيرها من منصات البريد الإلكتروني ، فإنه ينتقل إلى الطبق الموجود في  الفضاء ثم إلى مركز عمليات الشبكة ثم يتم إرسال الطلب المكتمل عبر الفضاء  إلى الطبق الخاص بك ثم إلى جهاز الكمبيوتر الخاص بك .*لماذا يتم استخدام انترنت الأقمار الصناعية*السبب  الوحيد الذي يجعلنا نستخدم الإنترنت عبر الأقمار الصناعية هو إذا كنت تعيش  في منطقة لا تتوفر فيها خيارات الإنترنت الأخرى مثل الكابلات أو DSL ، أما  إذا كنت بالفعل على اتصال بالإنترنت العادي ، فسيكون الإنترنت عبر الأقمار  الصناعية بمثابة ترقية ، بمعنى أن من فوائد الانترنت عبر الأقمار الصناعية أنه يكون أسرع بكثير ، ولكن دعونا نلقي نظرة عن إيجابيات وسلبيات إنترنت الأقمار الصناعية .*إيجابيات الإنترنت عبر الأقمار الصناعية*إن  الإنترنت عبر الأقمار الصناعية أسرع من الطلب الهاتفي ، ولكن ذلك سيعتمد  على الباقة التي تشتريها ، لكن يمكنك أن تتوقع أن تكون سرعة القمر الصناعي  أسرع من الطلب الهاتفي بمقدار 35 مرة .يمكن  لاتصالات الإنترنت عبر الأقمار الصناعية أن تتعامل مع استخدام النطاق  الترددي العالي ، لذلك يجب ألا تتأثر سرعة وجودة الإنترنت لديك بالكثير من  المستخدمين أو أوقات الاستخدام القصوى ، كما أنه لا تحتاج إلى خط هاتف  للإنترنت عبر الأقمار الصناعية .*سلبيات إنترنت الأقمار الصناعية*هناك  سلبيات نستطيع أن نتعرف عليها عن استخدام انترنت الأقمار الصناعية ، حيث  يؤثر الطقس على مسار الإشارة ، وذلك لأنه خلال الرياح العاتية والعواصف  الممطرة يجب أن تتوقع أن تكون جودة الإنترنت رديئة .
في  حالة استخدام الإنترنت عبر الأقمار الصناعية ، فإن سرعة إرسال واستقبال  الملفات لا تكون مُرضية في جميع الحالات ، نظرًا لأنه يتعين عليك إرسال  البيانات إلى الفضاء وإلى موفر خدمة الإنترنت الخاص بك والعودة مرة أخرى ،  لذا فإن الإنترنت عبر الأقمار الصناعية ليس جيدًا لك إذا كنت تنوي استخدام  خدمات الصوت عبر بروتوكول الإنترنت .إن  العوائق البسيطة يمكن أن تؤثر على جودة الإشارة الخاص بك ، وذلك مثل فروع  الأشجار أو المباني التي يمكن أن تؤثر على جودة الإشارة ، كما أن شبكات VPN  ليست متوافقة مع الإنترنت عبر الأقمار الصناعية ، حيث إنها تتطلب مستوى  زمن وصول منخفض وإعداد نطاق ترددي عالٍ وهو عكس ما ستحصل عليه عبر الإنترنت  عبر الأقمار الصناعية .وأخيراً إن  الإنترنت عبر الأقمار الصناعية مكلفة نسبياً ، حيث ستدفع حوالي 100 دولار  شهريًا مقابل سرعات تبلغ 2 ميجا بيت في الثانية ، وهذا هو ضعف ما ستدفعه  شهريًا مقابل إنترنت عبر الكابل .كما  ترون إن سلبيات الإنترنت عبر الأقمار الصناعية تفوق أي إيجابيات له ، وإنه  ليس الخيار الأكبر أو الأكثر موثوقية وهو مكلف للغاية ، وقد تكون بعض  التكلفة ناتجة عن هذه التكنولوجيا ، ولكنها أيضًا تعتمد على عنصر العرض  والطلب ، ولا يوجد الكثير من مستخدمي إنترنت الأقمار الصناعية في كل مكان  وبالتالي فإن التكلفة ستكون عالية .

----------

